# Koi und Winter



## velos (13. Sep. 2006)

Kaum ist mein neuer Teich fertig denke ich schon an den Winter.
Was meint ihr zum Überwintern meiner Jung`s?
Hier die Daten meiner kleine Anlage:
Teich:
Ca. 15000l
L=5,5m
B=2,5m
Flachste Stelle 1,5m
Tiefste Stelle (Bodenablauf) 1,8m
Skimmerflansch 0,6m tief in Seitenwand und 90° Bogen nach oben (Teich Mitte)
Vom Skimmer und Bodenablauf über 110er Rohr, Schieber und Rev. Schächte über Zisternensieb in den Bumpenschacht mit Aquamax 10000.
Die Pumpe fördert über 50er PVC Rohre zur 36W UVC übers Bogensieb zum 5 Kammerfilter (alle Kammern belüftet). Auslauf Filter geht in einen 1000l Pflanzteich und durch Überlauf dann in den Teich.
Jetzt seit ihr drann, wie lange soll ich den Filter laufen lassen? Oder eine Heizung einbauen (2-3KW Stromkosten )
Oder und ab wann alles abschalten und aus Pupenschacht, Filter usw. Wasser raus und Pumpe, UVC usw. in den Keller und im Frühjahr wieder anschrauben?
Teich mit Dachlatten und Noppenfolie abdecken?

Welche Erfahrung habt ihr in den Jahren gemacht?

Gruß
Peter


----------



## rainthanner (19. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Koi und Winter*

Hallo Peter, 

ich würde: 

Bei 10°C Wassertemp. Teich abdecken, 
Bodenablauf abstellen, 
Skimmerdeckel aushängen und durchlaufen lassen, 
Filter gut einpacken, 



Gruß Rainer


----------

